# Pele earns his IPO 3



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Very proud of my boy Pele vom Landschaft, earning his IPO 3 this weekend. Here is a video link of our protection routine, I couldn't be prouder.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drPoXO6r6k8


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Way to go Pele!! You must be so proud, what beautiful work


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Grats!! Nice video


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

That was so great to watch!
MANY Congratulations!

Moms


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations...


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Congratulations! 
I really enjoyed watching this, as Schutzhund/IPO intrigues me and I am looking into it further to learn more about it (and will be asking questions to our local working dog club when I get to that point!).

(PS: Pele is absolutely stunning!! :wub: )


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Bravo and congrats!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

congratulations!!!!! the video was a joy to watch, thanks for sharing


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Congratulations to you and Pele!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big congrats!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very nice!!! Congrats!!! 

Sarah I do not post on this board all that much anymore and I am sure glad I saw this post, have been missing you!


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jun 17, 2015)

Holy Cow!! 

Stunning. Congrats on your hard work.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Major Congrats!!!!


----------

